# n0ugh7_zw here is one for you :)



## kimbo (4/10/14)

@n0ugh7_zw

*




*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/10/14)

kimbo said:


> @n0ugh7_zw
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Blikesem how low can you go!! 
That setup must guzzle juice 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (4/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> That setup must guzzle juice



Like a proper V8

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (4/10/14)

That's 1 helva setup. . . Who is going to give it a shot?


----------



## Marzuq (4/10/14)

I have to bow out. My lungs won't handle that beating 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (4/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> I have to bow out. My lungs won't handle that beating
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I'm personally more worried about the battery handling it than I am my lungs... 
I can't imagine how many amps that thing draws!


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/10/14)

I'm worried about airflow, doesn't look like there is any through or over the coils. 

Maybe it needs an intake manifold

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/10/14)

That is pretty epic!

But ye, batteries would be an issue (Maybe a dual 18650 unregulated box mod?)

Airflow looks like it'd be a little wonky. 

Maybe with 26AWG? and have cotton going through the coils instead of around them?

I'm actually kinda keen  Will do it in one of my new drippers, when they arrive. doubt I'll get good performance out of it though. too much wire IMHO would take an age to heat up.


----------



## zadiac (14/10/14)

I'm just waiting for my new kanthal batch and then I'll build it for my Sigelei 100W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/10/14)

@Chef Guest did this build not so long ago , it was a beast ..


----------



## Chef Guest (14/10/14)

That it was! Kicked the llamas arse! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (14/10/14)

That looks like something off of the NASA lunar program...maby it was designed as a smoke signal device viewable from the earth....


----------



## Chef Guest (29/12/14)

So for posterity I decided to come back to this build and try it again.

I found that it works best at 0.2 ohms using 26g kanthal, 10 wraps per coil and bent in half.

I decided to rather thread the cotton through the coils as opposed to around them and found that a lot more vapour was produced. I was using a veritas rda. Might get different results on something bigger... 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (29/12/14)

Chef Guest said:


> So for posterity I decided to come back to this build and try it again.
> 
> I found that it works best at 0.2 ohms using 26g kanthal, 10 wraps per coil and bent in half.
> 
> ...



I'm interested to know if you used a separate wick for each coil or did you use one wick to thread through all the coils?


----------



## Chef Guest (29/12/14)

Separate wick per coil. Trimmed to about 3 mm on top. Will post a pic a little later.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

